# How to use "present my screen" and OBS



## NicP (Sep 6, 2020)

Hi
I use obs virtual camera, and have no issues recording diverse screens etc.. 
In Meetings I use zoom. skype and google meat. My issue here is that I want to be able to show my audience
- a live feed from my camera showing an product working
- a presentation in powerpoint
- a software interface
all this I can do using obs and recording on my own, but as soon as I am in live conversation in skype, or meet or zoom or MS teams,
I need to present my screen to the other participants. At that moment I can present the different obs scenes, except the live view from the camera. I see it but the meeting attendees do not. They see my other shared screens, like powerpoint or software interface as window capture.
Can someone help me out, ?
I do have obs virtual camera installed. Somehow the present screen function in all those meeting programs cuts off the camera view,
Thanks to tell me what I dont do correctly.
NicP


----------



## mattvolatile (Sep 8, 2020)

Why are you using the "Present Screen" function? Just create different scenes to share whatever you want via the OBS Virtual Camera and switch between them as required.... The meeting participants will see your OBS output in the space where your normal webcam is. 

If you just want to use a webcam and a screen share, there's no point using OBS at all, is there?


----------



## FerretBomb (Sep 8, 2020)

Webcams can only be used by one program at a time.
Add your webcam as a source inside a scene in OBS, and use that scene for showing your camera. Don't use your camera in Zoom itself.


----------



## gooroo175 (Dec 17, 2020)

Actually I am also looking for this as there is two major differences between screen sharing and a webcam in tools like zoom, teams, slack and so on.
Let's take teams as an example:

* webcams are laid out in teams as a grid that dynamically adapts and cuts of various portions of the webcam view (as it is not consdered to have important information anywher) => a nice screen sharing with some extra content created with OBS will not be visible completely
* Teams and others use different compression and encodings for webcam streams than for the screen share stream. so content is much more blurry and at times unreadable


----------



## garbageek (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi, I didn't test it but in Zoom you are able to Share Second Camera ("Share Screen" -> "Advanced" tab -> "Content from 2nd Camera"). See attached screenshot. I believe "OBS Virtual Cam" could be as "Second Camera".


----------



## Stephen0303 (Jan 2, 2021)

gooroo175 said:


> Actually I am also looking for this as there is two major differences between screen sharing and a webcam in tools like zoom, teams, slack and so on.
> Let's take teams as an example:
> 
> * webcams are laid out in teams as a grid that dynamically adapts and cuts of various portions of the webcam view (as it is not consdered to have important information anywher) => a nice screen sharing with some extra content created with OBS will not be visible completely
> * Teams and others use different compression and encodings for webcam streams than for the screen share stream. so content is much more blurry and at times unreadable



You are quite right that video conferencing software treats video streams differently than content sharing.  What I do is I activate either  "Fullsceen Projector (Preview)" or  "Windowed Projector (Preview)"  in OBS by right-clicking the canvas window. Then in my video conferencing software when I am ready to share I select one of the preview windows I opened. I hope that helps you out.


----------



## Stephen0303 (Jan 2, 2021)

Update:  I do notice that the quality of the stream from those Projector windows is not great on my system. I live in the country and my uplink internet speed is awful, so I encourage you to do your own testing.


----------



## Fazolnik (Apr 24, 2021)

Stephen0303 said:


> You are quite right that video conferencing software treats video streams differently than content sharing.  What I do is I activate either  "Fullsceen Projector (Preview)" or  "Windowed Projector (Preview)"  in OBS by right-clicking the canvas window. Then in my video conferencing software when I am ready to share I select one of the preview windows I opened. I hope that helps you out.



In my case the quality of the shared (Zoom or Meet) "Windowed Projector" is excellent. But the problem is that usually (and I can't see any pattern here) the presentation does not lock on the presented window and instead the receivers can see my movement between different windows :( And sometimes it just works with no problems.


----------



## Ranjha (May 13, 2021)

OBS you can connect and live stream with other apps like Webex, Zoom, R-HUB web conferencing servers etc. and can present your screen.


----------

